# poopy butts on baby goats



## ChksontheRun (Feb 1, 2011)

Two of my little kids have yellow pasty poopy butts.  Momma is not really doing a very good job keeping up with it and I am wondering a couple of things.  (new goat grandma can you tell?)

Pasty yellow sticks to everything.  How long does this last?

Sticks to fir, butt, mommas nose, and me.  Seems to be easiest to clean up when it is dry so I let it dry and pull it off except on the little butt itself.  That I clean off regularly.  Is this ok?

Any other advice would be great.  I have 2 mommas.  Momma 1, Bridget cleans everything off of her little buckling.  Very attentive first time momma.  Momma 2, Amber, cleans very little off of her doeling and buckling.  What a mess.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 1, 2011)

It's pretty common, altho frustrating, for a doe to fall behind on this job.

Shouldn't last more than a few days.  Just make sure, as you are, that the anus isn't getting plugged, and wait for the other mess to dry.  That first milk poo is GROSS


----------

